# Recommend a case



## RoyGBiv (Aug 27, 2008)

I am planning to build a computer that I will essentially be using as a NAS for home video/audio storage. I am planning to put in one optical drive, four standard hard drives for storage, and one SSD for the OS and apps. 

I have been looking for a MTX mid tower or tower case for this, but I haven't found one that contains this many slots for these drives. It seems the cases I look at only have room for 2 or 3 drives. Am I missing something, or am I just looking at the wrong cases?

Can someone recommend a case or cases that would work? 

TIA.

SMK


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I assume you mean "ATX" and not "MTX". If you meant MTX, that is probably why you cannot find anything. 

Therefore yes, you are missing something. There are many (100s or more) mid-tower "ATX" compliant cases that support many drives. 

The Fractal Design Define R5 Silent ATX Mid Tower case, for example is an excellent case that supports 8 hard drives plus 2 additional SSDs. 

I've been using Fractal Design cases in several recent builds and really, I mean REALLY like them. Great build quality, excellent drive support, and fantastic cooling options. The R5 and similar but older R4 are also lined with noise absorption materials for extremely quiet (if not totally silent) operation.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Nice case Bill but I see no slot for optical drive there. Oops I take thjat back it has a door but those doors that open to accomodate optical drives break so easily in my experience.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I use a lot of Diy PC cases and this surely has exposed slots for optical and plenty of drives inside:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353102


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm a big fan of NZXT cases. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks all, and I did mean ATX not MTX. Sorry for any confusion.

SMK


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> but those doors that open to accomodate optical drives break so easily in my experience.


And you have lots of experience with Fractal Design cases?

My experience with Fractal Design cases (and I have worked with many) is they are very well designed and manufacturered. The hinges on my R4 are very rugged (made of metal, not plastic) and it would take a lot of careless and reckless force to break the door. 

I have also worked with many other brand cases with front doors. While I have banged into open doors with my knee, the worse that happened is the door popped off (as designed). Simply popping it back in place was a piece of cake with no permanent damage. 

That said, I go with the philosophy that a "quality" case will carry you through years of upgrades and reliable service. So I always by quality, well designed, well made cases. Maybe doors on budget, poorly designed cases break easily if the user is careless. I don't know. 

As far as that DIYPC case, IMO, a "full tower" case is way overkill. The OP is looking for a "mid" tower. Beyond that, and oddly, the FD mid tower supports even more drives than the "full" DIY case.  But the FD, being a "mid" tower is a shorter case. The FD also offers superior cooling by supporting more fans and larger 140mm fans (instead of only 120mm fans). Larger fans can move more air at a slower RPM thus producing less noise - a good thing. 

The Fractal Design even supports larger graphics cards and taller CPU coolers. For a "full tower" case, that DIY is oddly, very limiting. The only advantage seems to be support for 8 expansion slots instead of 7. Yet most (if not all) ATX size motherboards have only 7 or fewer expansion slots. Yet oddly again, that "full" tower DIY case does not support the larger EATX motherboards as most "full" tower cases do. 

So I have to say, that DIY may be well made but I have to question the design. :ermm:

Plus, fancy lights do nothing for performance, consume some power, produce some heat and do nothing for performance (worth repeating). So, and this is totally my personal opinion, fancy lights are at best a distraction since I prefer to pay attention to what's on my monitors. 

Plus, the OP has stated the purpose of this computer is to be a NAS. Cases, and in particular, a NAS cases should sit quietly and discreetly out of the way and not draw attention to themselves. 
@smk - if your computing habits have you needing access to your optical drive multiple times a day, then having to open a door may become an annoyance. But if you need access to the optical drive infrequently, the door with the Fractal Design not only helps channel incoming air through removable, washable filters, the door provides significant noise suppression too. With 4 hard drives and multiple fans spinning, the constant drone of such noise may be an issue. It sure would be for me. 

The R5 door can be reversed too, which is nice if you position your case on your right.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The swing door concerns I have are not for me but clients. Every single swing door I supplied over the years, and I have not bought any recently was broken by client carelessness where I feel for me I could have avoided what they did. I have used Fractal cases often and like them a lot but I also like DIY a lot and did not notice I selected a full size case, that was in error.
So let me add my favorite white case (never shows the dust):
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353071
Great price for a well designed case and this for the squeamish about white cases:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233
which is mid case and can easily handle 4 hard drives


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for that! 

As far as careless clients, at least with "business" clients, I hear you on that. The horror stories I (we all) could tell... !

But most home users are more careful with their own stuff. Accidents do happen, of course. Tripping over wires, tipping towers over, spilled soda or coffee (why is it always coffee "with" cream and sugar?).

The problem I have with white cases is after several years, they tend to turn a dirty yellow.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Nah I have an Inwin white case going on 3 years still quite white and no dust.
It must be successful as it is still being made. It has a top slot for internal hard drive to plug in as well:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...bP_zHBeFo7JW8m7hJckaAjO4EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
$44.99 I am sick for what I originally paid for it!

Can't talk about my white cube yet as it just passed a year old.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Aug 27, 2008)

I do appreciate everyone's input and help. I have no problems with a front door which as Bill Bright might indeed help reduce noise. I expect though that as a NAS, the computer will not be anywhere near my home theater system. I will have an optical drive to help facilitate putting discs onto the hard drives, but I also expect most of that will be done at my main computer and then transferred to the NAS. 

Thanks again for all the advice.

SMK


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, I am talking longer than 3 years but I am glad yours still looks good.


----------

